# My new generator



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I fished Monday night with out any issues from it (Coleman Powermate)then after making itall the way to my new honey hole Tuesday nightthe Colemandid not have any out put.Needless to the say it is not worthfixing it when I would have the same problem again do to the amount of amp draw my setup has. So I bought a new generator and thought I would pass the information along incase someone is looking at buying a new generator.

It is a Kipor Sinemaster IG3000, Carpenters Campers is the local dealer and Seville Power Equipment is the local service center.Ineededa generator with a 30 amp outlet and that was not very loud. Afterresearching and talking to the local service center aboutthe warranty coverage and partsI was sold on it.I fished 7 hours with it and used less than 1 gallon of gas. I'm very pleased so far and at this point would recommend it to anyone in the market for a generator. It will set you back a thousand dollars! Here are some pictures and a link to there web site. 

FYI: using the 30 amp plug fires all 6 HPS lights in less than 5 seconds!!!!

http://www.kipornorthamerica.com/Sinemaster3.aspx

Side view










Rear View










Front View










Close up of the front










Another


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a fine lookin machine. I noticed that it has an electric start also.Won't have to worry about the pull cord breakin.:banghead What is the decibel range? Full load versus idle speed?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (9/12/2008)*Thats a fine lookin machine. I noticed that it has an electric start also.Won't have to worry about the pull cord breakin.:banghead What is the decibel range? Full load versus idle speed?


It was nice having the electric start last night. 56-67db


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't remember what your old Coleman Powermate's rating was?



Were you over taxing it?



For example your new Kiplor says it's a 3000watt unit. But the continuous rating is 2800watt's.



Running any generator above the continuous rating is a sure fire way to tear it up.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

A couple months ago Honda moved for the U.S to seize all Kipor units. There will not be any service on them unless you get it outside the loop. I just wanted to clarify it doesnt have a warrenty service in the US you will prolly have to send it yourself. Unless something has changed I dought it though. Seville told me thistoo. It is a good machine but it will have warrenty problems. 

_*Honda seizes Kipor generators*
Honda (UK) has seized and disposed of a UK company's entire stock of Kipor generators in accordance with the terms of a UK Court Order.

In September 2006, Honda announced it had obtained an Order from the High Court of Justice restraining Procurement UK Limited from importing and selling certain Wuxi Kipor Power Co. Ltd (Kipor) generators in the United Kingdom. 

Despite the Court Order, stock of the infringing Kipor models known as KGE1000tsi, KGE1300tc, KGE1300tsc, KGE2000tc, KGE2000ti, KGE3000tc and KGE3000ti has continued to enter the UK.

Primarily manufactured in China and sold in the United Kingdom under the name of the manufacturer or distributor, these generators utilise Honda's patented technology without permission, therefore infringing Honda's UK patents. 

Honda (UK) has now carried out its "Big Crush" (pictured) and warns competitors that it will "always take action against those willing to flaunt the law". _


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

X-shark, I was good on the amount of wattage it was the amps that got it.

Gman, I'm not really sure on all of that! I was told at the service center and sales office here locally that in the start Honda was trying to shut them down and while in the process Hondas patent had ran out and Kipor was then legal to produce the generator. I was also told that Honda bought a large share of Kipor after they could not do anything about them coping the generator.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Not to derail a thread but Honda vs salesman. Honda is very serious on there patents and there are alot of copycats out there. I was told I could lose my Honda agreement if i worked on knockoffs. (Put Honda parts on a non Honda)Thats is coming strait from the Honda rep. Now with that in mind my friend at Seville, there gen tech, told me about that. See Seville was taking in all there warrenty for Kipor, sold at Carpenters. Thats all I know. Id check it out.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I found an interesting read on it. Like I said I was just trying to give info on what i know. Kipor should be a great gen, what i have heard anyways, and half the price of Honda.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-19673-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Just thought I would let you all know that my Kipor bit the dust after about 10 trips floundering with it. Went to Carpenters Campers and tried to get them to swap it out for a new one, they said that it had to go to Seville Power for all warranty work. Well three weeks ago today I dropped it off at Seville and this morning Seville called and said that Kipor had sent me a brand new generator to replace mine. Seville put oil, gas and load tested it for me. My original Kipor was a refurbished model for $700 less than a new one, now I have a new one with a warranty that started today. I never said a word about it biting the dust because of the negative post about Kiporon here (no harm meant). Sometimes we all don't know what we think we know. The charging system was wired incorrectly from the factory. I do not feel that this generator (Kipor)is the same Honda knock offs that some claim them to be, infact I have personally never seen the name Kipor on any of the small Honda look alikes that are referred to as a Kipor. I did not have the funds to purchase a 3000 watt Honda and went with the Kipor, I hope this post will help someone else that needs a generator and also can't afford the Honda. And please remeber that the local service center is the largest Honda dealer in the area.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking how much did you pay forthe kippor?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats great news Gnwdad! Glad to hear you had a good experiance with them and they got you all fixed up.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopefully you can still get out and stick a bunch before the Winter sneaks up! Just curious, how do the HPS bulbs hold up during travel while on the trailer? I mean with all the bumps in the roadways. Are they fragile?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Shiznik (10/28/2008)*Hopefully you can still get out and stick a bunch before the Winter sneaks up! Just curious, how do the HPS bulbs hold up during travel while on the trailer? I mean with all the bumps in the roadways. Are they fragile?


I have put mine through pure hell on the water and trailering the boat and still have the original bulbs that I started with. If they last through the abuse of 40 mph on choppy water, on a flat bottom boat the bumps on the road are a walk in the park. As long as your hardware is up to par that fastens them to the boat.

Oh yeah, Gnwdad, glad to hear that you are back up and running and that it didn't cost you an arm and a leg. Now you can go try out those new gig designs.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahahaGnwdad.. Looks like you stole that one away...It's nice when it falls out like that....and glad everything worked out for you.. I've used seville equipment twice on 2different things and they've been good, cant say there priced the best buthey...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wld1985 (10/28/2008)*ahahaGnwdad.. Looks like you stole that one away...It's nice when it falls out like that....and glad everything worked out for you.. I've used seville equipment twice on 2different things and they've been good, cant say there priced the best buthey...


They are very proud of there products.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The charging system was wired incorrectly from the factory.




Are you referring to the 12V charging system? Or was this the charging system for the onboard starting battery?


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

X, it sounds like you may be able to get that genny up and running after all


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > The charging system was wired incorrectly from the factory.
> ...


The generator's own charging system.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats great that they gave you a new one or refurbished? I was trying to be helpfull thats all.I passed on information thata freindtold me(Sevillesonly certified gen tech). Not here to ruffle feathers or try to get called out on reportsI gave to HELP. 

Look at it this way if it breaks the factory just sends you a new one. Where does that leave small buisness's?Just thinking whenthere are no people to work onyour equipment, where does it leave a custumer? Waiting for weeks without an answer. That factory in Korea isnt going to work on it when you are in the darkand losing fish in the freezer.We the consumergo figure. I work on all generators, I just like Honda, my opinion my 0.2. And you wonder why?Glad to hear you are good to go.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

> *freespool50 (10/29/2008)*X, it sounds like you may be able to get that genny up and running after all


He bought a Honda after the Kipor burnt up.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Boy, you could buy alot of flounderfor $1,000. You wouldnt evan need to mess with the cold and conditions.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (10/30/2008)*Boy, you could buy alot of flounderfor $1,000. You wouldnt evan need to mess with the cold and conditions.


buying them would take the fun out of it! i know its expensive...i have right at $1000 in my set up and its not near as elabrit (sp) as Gnwdads but i sure love going out there and gigging them myself instead of buying them!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *GMan (10/29/2008)*Thats great that they gave you a new one or refurbished? I was trying to be helpful thats all.I passed on information thata freindtold me(Sevillesonly certified gen tech). Not here to ruffle feathers or try to get called out on reportsI gave to HELP.
> 
> Look at it this way if it breaks the factory just sends you a new one. Where does that leave small buisness's?Just thinking whenthere are no people to work onyour equipment, where does it leave a custumer? Waiting for weeks without an answer. That factory in Korea isnt going to work on it when you are in the darkand losing fish in the freezer.We the consumergo figure. I work on all generators, I just like Honda, my opinion my 0.2. And you wonder why?Glad to hear you are good to go.


Gman, I wasn't calling you out or thought you were trying to ruffle my feathers and I'm very thankfulfor the info you pasted along to me. I had several PM's downing the Kipor generators and was just trying to past helpful info on to someone else that could use it. The generator caught fire and could not be fixed, thats why it was replaced with a NEW one. Regardless I would much rather have a new one then a repaired one.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I got a couple PMs from a Rv/Kipor sales rep too. He tells me how reputable they are and thats good. Butme beinga generator repair shop vs. an Rv sales rep had me fired up. I work on all types all the time.I see the short cuts on things cheaper gens use. I hope you understand the point I was trying to make. Now go stab a flounder, let me know ifyou need anything.Oh and Roll Tide!!!


----------

